# [SOLVED] Ati + mplayer + filmy

## MiChaSSs

Hej,

Po ostatnim update-cie calego systemu filmy odtwarzane w mplayerze (podobna sytuacja ma miejsce w vlc - video-output => xv) nie dzialaja najlepiej i ciezko mi stwierdzic dlaczego. Po okolo 15 minutach ogladania filmu, zaczyna on bardzo zwalniac i niesamowicie przycinac, a do tego uzycie CPU rosnie do 100%. Poczatkowo myslalem ze to wina jakiegos niestabilnego kodu wiec w /etc/make.conf zmienilem z:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

na 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

i znowu update. Niestety to nie pomoglo. Mieszalem rowniez wersjami MPlayer-a, xorg-x11, xorg-server, ati-drivers (tak, naleze do "szczesliwych" uzytkownikow radeona ...  :Wink:  ). Dzisiaj odpalilem film spod konsoli przez mplayer -vo fbdev -zoom -x 1280 -y 768 film.avi ale i tutaj po kilku minutach zaczelo dziac sie to samo, takze blad X-ow raczej mozna wykluczyc. Moze macie jakis pomysl co moze byc nie tak? Bo mnie niestety juz ich zabraklo. Kilka przydatnych informacji:

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27725-r1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa amrnb amrwb cpudetection dga directfb dts dv dvd enca encode fbcon ftp gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 opengl png quicktime radio samba srt sse sse2 ssse3 theora truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dirac -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -ggi -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -rar (-real) -rtc -schroedinger -sdl -speex -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

```

Portage 2.1.6.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r0, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 21 Dec 2008 17:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.0 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -fno-exceptions -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -fexceptions"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://src.gentoo.pl"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb cdrs cli cracklib crypt cups directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba session spl sse ssl tcpd threads truetype unicode usb vcd videos x86 xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1       emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

michasss@laptop ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

michasss@laptop ~ $

```

Sprzet

```

michasss@laptop ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

02:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:0b.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:0b.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

02:0b.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

02:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

Wersje ~x86 (tutaj mam troche balagan - przepraszam)

```

michasss@laptop ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-text/opensp ~x86

gnome-extra/kiba-dock **

gnome-extra/kiba-plugins **

gnome-extra/akamaru **

net-wireless/rt2500 ~x86

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

# Start Compiz

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-wm/emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

# End Compiz

cross-avr/binutils * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/gcc * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/avr-libc * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/gdb * ~* -x86 -~x86

cross-avr/insight * ~* -x86 -~x86

net-im/kadu ~x86

sys-apps/portage ~x86

net-wireless/bluez-libs ~x86

sys-apps/openrc ~x86

sys-fs/udev ~x86

sys-apps/sysvinit ~x86

sys-fs/cryptsetup ~x86

sys-apps/baselayout ~x86

x11-libs/pixman ~x86

sys-auth/consolekit ~x86

sys-libs/gpm ~x86

net-misc/netkit-rsh ~x86

sys-devel/gcc ~x86

sys-libs/glibc ~x86

net-wireless/bluez-utils ~x86

net-wireless/kdebluetooth ~x86

media-libs/gegl ~x86

dev-libs/glib ~x86

net-libs/xulrunner ~x86

dev-libs/nspr ~x86

dev-libs/nss ~x86

dev-db/sqlite ~x86

x11-libs/gtk+ ~x86

media-video/mplayer-bin **

net-www/netscape-flash ~x86

x11-libs/libview ~x86

#x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard ~x86

gnome-base/gail ~x86

```

Zrobilem jeszcze maly test, wywolalem glxgears w malym oknie, nastepnie zmienilem na fullscreen-a (tak chwile pochodzilo - przez chwile ruszalem oknem), przelaczylem znowu na male

```

michasss@laptop ~ $ glxgears

4624 frames in 5.0 seconds = 924.723 FPS      # male okno

4533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 906.590 FPS

4824 frames in 5.0 seconds = 964.749 FPS

4954 frames in 5.0 seconds = 990.770 FPS

4945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 988.884 FPS

1155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 230.785 FPS      # zmiana na duze

692 frames in 5.0 seconds = 138.271 FPS

641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 128.181 FPS

536 frames in 5.0 seconds = 107.141 FPS

616 frames in 5.0 seconds = 123.061 FPS

638 frames in 5.0 seconds = 127.561 FPS

672 frames in 5.0 seconds = 134.277 FPS

682 frames in 5.0 seconds = 136.223 FPS

535 frames in 5.0 seconds = 106.814 FPS

538 frames in 5.0 seconds = 107.589 FPS

538 frames in 5.0 seconds = 107.501 FPS

532 frames in 5.0 seconds = 106.279 FPS

3550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 709.952 FPS      # zmiana na male (widac juz roznice w ilosci klatek, porownujac z poczatkiem)

3964 frames in 5.0 seconds = 792.798 FPS

2374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 474.728 FPS

2654 frames in 5.0 seconds = 530.759 FPS

3902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 780.003 FPS

2928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 585.574 FPS

2748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 549.549 FPS

3979 frames in 5.0 seconds = 795.733 FPS

2957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 591.346 FPS

2598 frames in 5.0 seconds = 519.566 FPS

3952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 790.315 FPS

3096 frames in 5.0 seconds = 619.174 FPS

1912 frames in 5.0 seconds = 381.737 FPS

533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 106.360 FPS

530 frames in 5.0 seconds = 105.860 FPS

1372 frames in 5.0 seconds = 274.387 FPS

387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 77.357 FPS

1288 frames in 5.0 seconds = 257.520 FPS

416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 83.196 FPS

777 frames in 5.1 seconds = 153.429 FPS

477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 95.397 FPS

1276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 255.156 FPS

1020 frames in 5.0 seconds = 203.281 FPS

106 frames in 6.1 seconds = 17.375 FPS      <--------- nagle cos takiego

1072 frames in 5.0 seconds = 214.337 FPS

1014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 202.765 FPS

77 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15.396 FPS      <--------- i tu itd.

782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 156.351 FPS

1262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 250.396 FPS

50 frames in 5.4 seconds =  9.191 FPS

285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.905 FPS

534 frames in 5.0 seconds = 106.556 FPS

191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 38.112 FPS

263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 52.596 FPS

830 frames in 5.0 seconds = 165.980 FPS

```

Wczesniej taka sytuacja nie wystepowala (moglem cos kompilowac i ogladac film i dzialalo to dosc plynnie). Macie jakis pomysl co moze byc nie tak? Prosze o pomoc, dziekuje i pozdrawiam Michal  :Smile: Last edited by MiChaSSs on Fri Jan 23, 2009 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lord_Raven

dlaczego nie sprobujesz z opencource'owymi sterownikami do ati?

----------

## MiChaSSs

szczerze mowiac nigdy nie probowalem, jak one chodza? Sa lepsze/gorsze od zamknietych? Poza tym wczesniej na tych sterownikach chodzilo wszystko calkiem przyzwoicie (poza compizem).

----------

## Lord_Raven

Działaja u mnie od dawien dawna i nie mam z nimi problemów (X550). No moze poza akceleracja 3D w grach uruchamianych przez Wine.

----------

## MiChaSSs

w wolnej chwili sprobuje je zemergowac, jednak wydaje mi sie ze problem nie tkwi w sterownikach tylko czyms innym, nie wiem za bardzo w czym. Dlaczego tak mysle? Bo odpalalem film w konsoli przez framebuffer i sytuacje byla identyczna (po 10 - 15 min film zaczal sie przycinac), a fb to chyba nie ma nic wspolnego ze sterownikami ati, no chyba ze sie myle to prosze poprawcie mnie. Jakies pomysly co moze byc nie tak?

----------

## Lord_Raven

a ile filmow sprawdzales? tylko jeden?

----------

## MiChaSSs

Pod konsola akurat jeden, ale na wlaczonych X-ach sprawdzalem na roznych filmach. Sytuacja sie powtarzala zarowno w mplayerze jak i vlc.

----------

## gall

 *MiChaSSs wrote:*   

> Hej,
> 
> Po ostatnim update-cie calego systemu filmy odtwarzane w mplayerze (podobna sytuacja ma miejsce w vlc - video-output => xv) nie dzialaja najlepiej i ciezko mi stwierdzic dlaczego. Po okolo 15 minutach ogladania filmu, zaczyna on bardzo zwalniac i niesamowicie przycinac, a do tego uzycie CPU rosnie do 100%. Poczatkowo myslalem ze to wina jakiegos niestabilnego kodu wiec w /etc/make.conf zmienilem z:
> 
> 

 

```
 -*- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 

             <*>   ATI Radeon
```

----------

## MiChaSSs

 *gall wrote:*   

>  *MiChaSSs wrote:*   Hej,
> 
> Po ostatnim update-cie calego systemu filmy odtwarzane w mplayerze (podobna sytuacja ma miejsce w vlc - video-output => xv) nie dzialaja najlepiej i ciezko mi stwierdzic dlaczego. Po okolo 15 minutach ogladania filmu, zaczyna on bardzo zwalniac i niesamowicie przycinac, a do tego uzycie CPU rosnie do 100%. Poczatkowo myslalem ze to wina jakiegos niestabilnego kodu wiec w /etc/make.conf zmienilem z:
> 
>  
> ...

 

ale z tego co mi wiadomo to na zamknietych sterownikach ati nie nalezy miec wkompilowanego kernelowskiego wsparcia AGP, chyba ze cos sie zmienilo?

----------

## gall

Szybciej to sprawdzisz niż będziesz pytał. A tak ogólnie to jeśli nie masz super wymagań co to grafiki to sterownik xorg'a. U mnie na karcie Radeon 9600PRO compiz-fusion fruwa.

----------

## MiChaSSs

ok, Panowie, glupia sprawa ale wiecie co pomoglo? Kilka dmuchniec w otwor skad sie wydostaje cieple powietrze z wentylatora procesora w moim laptopie ;D okazalo sie ze procek sie poprostu przegrzewal, polecenie

```
cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
```

pokazywalo czasami po 80 stopni, wiec z tego powodu ze mam wlaczony termal zone w kernelu (throttling), to automatycznie procek obnizal sobie czestotliwosc i zostawial niewiele w zapasie stad to spowolnienie i przycinanie. Obnizenie czestotliwosci procka mialo spowodowac zmniejszenie temperatury na nim (tak dziala throttling wlasnie). Higiena przede wszystkim !  :Smile:  Oznaczam jako solved, pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## gall

Struktura kryształu krzemu pod wpływem temperatury potrafi diametralnie zmienić swoje możliwości. Co to za laptop ?

----------

## MiChaSSs

Fujitsu SIEMENS AMILO L1310G, cale to zjawisko "odkrylem" z tydzien temu. Ale normalnie jak sie przegrzewal (kiedys padly mi wiatraczki i nie zauwazylem) to sam sie wylaczal, zeby nic sie nie uszkodzilo, i teraz (tydzien temu) tez mialem podobna sytuacje, ale od tamtej pory jest okej.

----------

